# Sending a wooden chest to Australia



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone
I will be moving over to Australia with my family and will like to send a wooden Chest with all of our personal belongings, before I leave. My question is what can I bring into the country, for example I hear that wood is forbiden (e.g a chest game) Is there a web page which can help me see what objects are not allowed?
Thanks


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Hey,

You can have a look at some of the Australia government sites, like daff.gov.au or australia.gov.au. I don't think I can post links yet, but if you do a search for those in google it should help


----------



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Alio I will try


----------

